

Hardy's A Mathematician's Apology Revisited (review by W. W. Sawyer) - tokenadult
http://www.marco-learningsystems.com/pages/sawyer/hardy.htm

======
jandrewrogers
Hardy is an interesting figure in mathematics history. Were his standards
snobbishly high? Yes. But he was also able to immediately recognize the
fantastically capable and pure intelligence of people like Ramanujan who had
no formal education.

I have issues with people that think the right school and right education make
brilliance but Hardy was not one of those people. He had a history of
identifying and separating true brilliance from people that merely had
atypical quantities of education.

~~~
derleth
Ramanujan was hardly the unlettered child of the soil some people want him to
be; he not only went to elementary and secondary schools, he got post-
secondary education on a scholarship and even lived with other post-secondary
students majoring in mathematics. He was also not ignored by the local
mathematicians even before he met Hardy.

------
enobrev
"You are both happiest and most effective when you are so absorbed in what you
are doing that for a while you forget the limited being that is actually
performing it."

Best fortune cookie I could ever hope to crack.

